# 300 Litre tank



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi guys i have a 300 litre tank 4ft long so about 80 gallons, its filled up to 200 litres because i have turtles i want to have some tropheus how many do you reckon i could have i want to grow them from juveniles so i need some advice please cheers.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

you want turtles and fish in the same tank?


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

yh dont worry these turtles arent 'fishers' they have been with fish all there life from malawi cichlids to convicts lol i just want to have a more singular species tank like tropheus


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Aren't turtles major polluters? Not great for Tropheus even if they don't eat them...


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

They arent that bad polluters i have a very strong filter and my water quality is very good.


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

No views on this subject then?


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I imagine the turtles are heavy and dirty eaters so you may have a problem keeping clean water.

I would wager hardle anybody here has firsthand experience keeping turtles and tropheus so most are hesitant to offer advice.

Tropheus really need crystal clear water to thrive and they should be fed a spirulina based diet. If your turtles are eating a lot of protein based foods they tropheus will eat it as well. This will cause them to bloat and die.

Not sure what else to tell you frankly.....


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

If the tropheus are free then try it and see what happens. But if you are spending money on tropheus do you really want to see your money go down the drain? Because chances are highly likely that they will die. Tropheus are on a whole other level than "Malawi" cichlids and convicts.

The typical cichlids in the regular market from Malawi and even the convicts are so far beyond the 100th generation of tank bred by now they can live in pretty much anything.

The choice is yours.


----------



## CThompson (Aug 13, 2003)

My main concern would be the small size of the tank. Too small for Tropheus and then you are only half filling it for the turtles...

Turtles occur in Lake Tanganyika, though I expect not the species of turtle you have, never the less, I'd be surprised if evolution hasn't equipped the T to handle or avoid a turtle should the need arise. However, can it do so in such a small volume of water? 200 litres is too small for T, so for this reason alone I'd say not to do it, whether the fish be free or purchased they are still a life that we have a duty of care for.

I don't see the feeding side of things an issue, in fact, I expect NLS will be good for the turtles as well, just make sure the T don't get too much as this can bring on bloat.
And if need be feed the turtles outside the tank.

I'd say, give it a go, but NOT in the tank size you mention.

Craig


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Bad idea for all the reasons given above. I do not see the Trophs thriving or showing their best colors.


----------

